# WHOAH!



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

As if other colorful saltwater fish dont grab your attention...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

oops just noticed the title..

never seened one in the hobby trade







..looks like a box-puffer of some sort..


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

valentini morph?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

thought i recognized that fish oregon reef now that is a tank

that fish is a flame boxfish , Anaplocapros Lenticularis


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

cute lil bugger


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

00nothing said:


> thought i recognized that fish oregon reef now that is a tank
> 
> that fish is a flame boxfish , Anaplocapros Lenticularis
> [snapback]946507[/snapback]​


Yup, that's where it came from. Amazing fish...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'll be damned: it's Nemo's long-lost retarded half brother









Beautiful little fishie, though


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

I found a red one once i would of brought him but he was $650.00







. sweet fish though


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I'll be damned: it's Nemo's long-lost retarded half brother
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

It is also known as a White Barred Trunkfish


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a badass looking fish


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I'll be damned: it's Nemo's long-lost retarded half brother
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

